# Hootch's package to Caryn inspired me!



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Father's Day Picture Gallery*

Does anyone know how to change/edit a thread's actual title? It was fun seeing Arcane's Boston alongside Banjo the other day. I am fascinated by the father/daughter/father/son pictures. I wish I'd done Father's Day Photos so other member's would put their dogs' dads up!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Awww....this just makes me think that there ARE nice people out there. Hooch did have a good idea, but I wanted to know what it was...so I kinda bugged him about it...ROFL. No surprise there...lol.

I can't thank Hooch more than enough. For someone to keep me in their thoughts (umm...in a good way and not a sick way either), really touches me that a young person can compete with the bigger guys. I'm in the midst of learning that a little hard work, goes along way.

I think this is a great way to celebrate your dogs father's. That actually isn't a bad idea. But, if I stole it, it wouldn't make it to them on Sunday. And then I'd feel bad I didn't do anything for her mother.

You're lines where your dogs came from, are not bad. Be glad you have great lines. Now girl, you need to do something with your dogs. Try agility or competitive Obedience, I'm sure there is someone who is a really successful competitor out in your area, who would be able to help you!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Awww....this just makes me think that there ARE nice people out there. Hooch did have a good idea, but I wanted to know what it was...so I kinda bugged him about it...ROFL. No surprise there...lol.
> 
> I can't thank Hooch more than enough. For someone to keep me in their thoughts (umm...in a good way and not a sick way either), really touches me that a young person can compete with the bigger guys. I'm in the midst of learning that a little hard work, goes along way.
> 
> ...


Lol- well, at least they come to AP English every day! My juniors and seniors teach them everything they need to know about American Lit! Tally got his CGC last week, Finn has his, and Tango is on deck for fall. That's probably it beyond our daily hikes, swims, and adventures. They learn other useful things- like how to run up and down the sidelines of soccer games without stepping on to the field, how to comfort a homesick freshman, and which cook in the dining hall has a soft heart for begging dogs.But I love hearing what Maddie is acheiving!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is Selka's dad CH. Sunfire's Valient Apollo:Still going strong at almost17 years old!









Gunner'sdad: CH. Woodwalks Snowbear:


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! There are beautiful, beautiful goldens on this thread! It's a great idea for Father's Day. 

And, LJilly, all I can say after reading your posts on this thread is that your lucky dogs have a great life!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Beautiful Dads!!!!! Love the idea of sending them packages too - that is really cute.


Tiffany


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Debles said:


> Here is Selka's dad CH. Sunfire's Valient Apollo:Still going strong at almost17 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know we've written about Apollo before, but I am still beyond thrilled to hear he is still going strong. What a phenomenal dog- Nice for you and Selka to have those longevity genes! Those are both stunning dogs, and the photos have an appealiong romance about them bc they're older.

Am/Can OTCh, Can Ch Sunfire's Valiant Apollo UDX2 JH WCX ODHF (8/5/1991-) Wowwwwwwww! Old distinguished boy.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a great time looking up Apollo and Stoney. I want to look up the others later today. . . have to get back to the grind stone and stop playing around.

Stoney has the grandfathers of my first golden, Abbey, in his pedigree - Faera's Future Classic and Rushhill Haegen Daz (sp. - sorry, Kirby - someday I'll learn to spell your name). It's funny how many of the dogs whose pictures capture my eye have one of these boys somewhere in their pedigree.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gorgeous photos. I'm sure they will enjoy the special packages as much as you did making them up.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What great looking dogs in all the post. ANd what a great idea makig Father's Day packages.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I was too lazy to list all their dad's titles. Sorry.


----------

